# [DEV] Asus 40 pin connector pin out



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Has anyone found the 40 pin pin out for the connector yet?

I have been looking left and right. Want to build a USB connector.

Thanks!


----------

